# 1.8l additions worthwhile?



## quasarmonkey (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm debating on adding a cold air K&N intake and possibly the Trifecta tune to my 2012 1.8l Cruze. I keep debating if this is going to be worthwhile, or if I'd be better off trading up before making additions. What are your thoughts? Most of the tune posts I've read looked promising with the turbo, not sure if I'd just be wasting money. 

Thank you!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You can improve your car, but at least none of the 1st Gen Cruze would be a good street racer. Too heavy.


----------



## quasarmonkey (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I doubt I'd do anything serious with it, just want a little more oomph than I have right now. I do have a manual transmission, so I'm not sure how much the tune will add to this engine, since shift points are a mute point and there is no turbo to modify. Maybe just the intake for a small HP/gas milage jump would be the wisest thing to do. Save up for a newer model. 

I see they're adding a hatchback trim this year, it'd be cool to see more engine options for this.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

If I were in your position I'd save my money, you would be able to squeeze a little tiny bit more power out, but it probably wouldn't be noticeable and certainly not worth the amount of money you'd have to invest. But that's just my thoughts.

The 1.6L turbo diesel hatch will be out this year some time that would be interesting!


----------



## quasarmonkey (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the honest feedback and saving me from an impulse buy. I'll probably try to fix a few dings and maybe look at trading soon.


----------

